# Do soldiers get extra money for going into combat?



## i6s1 (7 Sep 2006)

I saw a post on a Canadian forum that soldiers get extra money (to the tune of $50000 tax free for a 6 month tour) in combat. I doubt that it's as much as $50000, but I was wondering if there is any extra combat pay, if so how much. 

The tone of some of the comments suggested that Canadian soldiers are motivated by money - which I don't believe for a second. 

The government site shows that JTF2 can get up to $1375 (taxable, presumably) per month for a "Level 3" hazzard, whatever that is.


----------



## CBH99 (7 Sep 2006)

Check the website, www.dnd.ca - for details.

Yes, troops get extra pay for going on deployment.  All sorts of allowances, and their pay is tax free (Given the deployment qualifies for it).  Others could surely answer your question better than I, but check out the website to find the answers.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

Try looking up Pay Scales:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48593/post-424713.html#msg424713

Then try reading these before you go any further:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Sep 2006)

soldiers don't go into combat for money. (Nobody turns it down, mind you. We're not stupid!) But, the risk, seperation, and other crap is not worth *monetary* gain.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (7 Sep 2006)

And we don't get any extra for being in combat, everyone gets the same no matter if you left the wire or you were in KAF your whole tour.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Sep 2006)

silentbutdeadly! said:
			
		

> And we don't get any extra for being in combat, everyone gets the same no matter if you left the wire or you were in KAF your whole tour.


good point!


----------



## boondocksaint (7 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> good point!



a point that was being reviewed towards the end of our tour, although i dont know by whom or how seriously, we had heard a moveable scale was being looked at,

-if for example you live for 26-28 days a month per month outside the wire those days would garner a higher scale of hazard pay then the days on kaf, noone would say whether that meant those on kaf would get less hazard then they do now

i do believe there should be some difference in hazard allowance between 'kaf-inatted' an 'dekaf-inatted' pers

flame away...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

;D  'kaf-inatted' an 'dekaf-inatted'    ;D


----------



## silentbutdeadly (7 Sep 2006)

Chuck you bald-headed F**K you make me Laff!


----------



## gaspasser (7 Sep 2006)

;D
Okay now that I've stopped giggling like crazy.  I'm on my way to CM soon, anyone there have any input into how much extra we'll make?  ANd what the conditions are like?
Cheers


----------



## silentbutdeadly (7 Sep 2006)

Its less then the guys in KAF ie hazard, and well CM is freakin hot and living conditions are well pretty damn good.


----------



## gaspasser (7 Sep 2006)

Nothing against the guys in Ghan, but my wife likes the idea that I won't be getting shot at.  Even if it means less in the wallet.


----------



## SIG MITCH (9 Sep 2006)

Temp is cooling somewhat now, still humid in the evenings....Living conditions are A1


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Sep 2006)

The tax free $$ is great, as are the Vets benifits when I am older, but personally I am here for my men.


----------



## Drummy (12 Sep 2006)

Hi,

I was overseas for two years(57-59), but never in a combat situation, Because of that, we were paid the grand total of $7.75 per month(taxable). After taxes, and at 4 DM to the $, we were left with enough to buy about 14 beer, or 7 cartons of smokes.  

All the best   Drummy


----------



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

Can you imagine the pay system if we tried to separate those at KAF from inside to outside the wire.
And the headache if someone changes positions and trades sides.  

I doubt the pay system would need another hic-up to contend with.


----------



## boondocksaint (12 Sep 2006)

Trinity, when we go to Waingwright for large ex's those who live on the base get TD while the rest of us get FA- the pay office does have somewhat of a system for this kind of idea,  but you are probably right about the headache it would cause over there


----------



## Canadian Sig (12 Sep 2006)

boondocksaint said:
			
		

> Trinity, when we go to Waingwright for large ex's those who live on the base get TD while the rest of us get FA- the pay office does have somewhat of a system for this kind of idea,  but you are probably right about the headache it would cause over there



Last time 2 sigs went to Wainwright we all were paid FA regardless of where we were sleeping. We had signed advances to collect TD and about 1/2 way through we were told it was being changed to FA as per some policy of CMTC.


----------



## boondocksaint (12 Sep 2006)

bummer


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

while in Canada, the gov't would prefer to disburse FOA... IT'S TAXABLE....so they get money back.... VS TD which is meant to reimburse incidental expenses.

WRT Afghanistan.... how do you separate the CSS types who go in and out of KAF?  they are exposed and are just as much subject to IEDs and ambushes. Those guys in KAF proper, they're exposed to the rocket pot shots that are constantly being tossed at the airfield.... you'd have to be real unlucky to be hit by one but..... the possibility is there.


----------



## boondocksaint (12 Sep 2006)

every time we leave the wire there is a manifest turned in to higher, covers all css and us, its an accurate record of who is where and when


----------



## Franko (12 Sep 2006)

Guys in CM have no idea of how good they have it.

Actual plates to eat on fer cryin' out loud and they were complaining     :

/rant

Regards


----------



## Old Guy (12 Sep 2006)

In '67-68 I got $50 US for 'hostile fire pay' while in Vietnam.  Same as the infantry guys got.
I earned mine by dodging mortar attacks and the occasional rocket.
They got theirs the hard way.

Let's see . . . $50 US . . . what's that in Canadian scrip?

Heh.  

jim


----------



## GAP (12 Sep 2006)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> In '67-68 I got $50 US for 'hostile fire pay' while in Vietnam.  Same as the infantry guys got.
> I earned mine by dodging mortar attacks and the occasional rocket.
> They got theirs the hard way.
> 
> ...


I got $60.00, or was that by rank (dunno-was Sgt) So, total monthly pay of $260.00...sheesh, how time they do change.. :


----------



## Old Guy (12 Sep 2006)

No, it wasn't by rank, but the amount did change over the course of the war.
Officers might have gotten more.  I can't remember.

I was an Sp5 the whole time I was in country.  $450 total pay.  I still have the pay records . . . somewhere.
I was married, so some of my pay was separation allowance and who-knows-what.

jim


----------



## silentbutdeadly (13 Sep 2006)

And just to note, not alot of CSS trades leave KAF, so it would be way easier to control the pay situation due to the low numbers that leave. Plus they usually belong under the NCE or NSE and the KAFinated ( Chuck   ) troops  are under the BG meaning that there respective  Pay offices can handle there own.


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

Soooooo....
in a nutshell, everyone wants to take away the "hazard" pay from the CSS types because they haven't had it as bad as the Combat arms types who are outside the fence?

Might as well take away the campaign medal as well while we're at it.... or am I being cynical?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (13 Sep 2006)

No No Geo. come on now!  rockets hit KAF too, but add more to the pers that leave on a regular basis.


----------



## boondocksaint (13 Sep 2006)

not take it away per say, however

there is no comparing someone's hardship who lived in hardshacks with AC and ate at a DFAC for 6-7 months to the ppl who lived outside the wire for 26-28 days/month ( average ) getting IED'd- VBIED'd or under contact for long periods of time

the few times i was on KAF when it was rocketed, we turned up the volume on our TV to drown out the siren

CSS performs a vital role, no doubt, no arguement, and lots of support trades from mechanics to medics and truckers etc where in dangerous spots with us, a sliding scale makes sense, and to me seems a fair way to recognize the far increased dangers that lurk when you leave that bubble around the PX

perhaps im the cynical one


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (13 Sep 2006)

Just be careful what you wish for, as you might just get it.  I don't know if we want benefits tied to days outside the wire.  I doubt that we'd see extra money thrown in.

Another issue that would arise would be controlling who goes out the wire.  Can you imagine the rise in military tourism outside the wire if it was tied to extra money?  To get into theatre requires many approvals that prevent most extraneous trips.  Trips outside the wire aren't controlled as tightly.  Some people need to stay inside the wire because their duty is there.  You can get killed on your one and only trip outside the wire, and I'd like to make sure that people are going out for the right reason.

As has been mentioned by someone else, a Combat Action Badge for 30 days outside the wire might serve as a useful way to give some form of recognition.


----------



## MJP (13 Sep 2006)

2Bravo said:
			
		

> As has been mentioned by someone else, a Combat Action Badge for 30 days outside the wire might serve as a useful way to give some form of recognition.



Which we were told is being look into at very high levels of the military right now.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Sep 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> Which we were told is being look into at very high levels of the military right now.



As it should be.

G2G


----------



## boondocksaint (13 Sep 2006)

on the change of commad parade the 'highest' authority told us he was pushing for the combat action badge and the combat infantry badge, we shall see i guess

the Americans we fought with couldnt fathom 'not' getting a badge for being in combat-we'll give out awards for spreadsheets ( true kaf story ) but not for closing with and destroying

as to the outside the wire tourist, its already happening, folks would come out for their 'safari' up to the red devil inn, get their picture taken then go back to kaf in time for supper, complete with a story and photograghic evidence of their excursion.....

now i know im cynical


----------



## silentbutdeadly (13 Sep 2006)

The Combat Action/Infantry Badge should be given for Combat not just 30 days outside the wire , because there were alot of what BDS just said also but just for say 30 days.


----------



## GAP (13 Sep 2006)

silentbutdeadly! said:
			
		

> The Combat Action/Infantry Badge should be given for Combat not just 30 days outside the wire , because there were alot of what BDS just said also but just for say 30 days.



Just because you did not get the opportunity to "reach out and touch someone" does not mean you should not be eligible for The Combat Action/Infantry Badge or some form of recognition. There are literally thousands of guys over the various conflicts, who have reached out, and thousands more that patrolled, swept,were boobytrapped,  patrolled and patrolled and never came in actual contact. Sometimes we did it for weeks on end. Was the fatigue, stress, readiness, and fear any less? We preferred to be in contact, because then we knew where the suckers were!! No contact is more debilitating  then contact is.


----------



## MJP (13 Sep 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Just because you did not get the opportunity to "reach out and touch someone" does not mean you should not be eligible for The Combat Action/Infantry Badge or some form of recognition. There are literally thousands of guys over the various conflicts, who have reached out, and thousands more that patrolled, swept,were boobytrapped,  patrolled and patrolled and never came in actual contact. Sometimes we did it for weeks on end. Was the fatigue, stress, readiness, and fear any less? We preferred to be in contact, because then we knew where the suckers were!! No contact is more debilitating  then contact is.



Bingo....For our Company for the first half of the tour this was the exact situation.  BDS and SBD know all to well how nerve racking a patrol around Gumbad was due to the extreme IED threat.  It got to the point we would have rather to be in contact as it meant there was something tangible to hit back at rather than taking hits from ghosts.


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

The whole idea of having a TF deployed to Afghanistan is to put forward a complete team, working as one to take care of No 1 and get the job done.  That would suggest that we/they are all equals.  
Mucking around with pay & allowances isn't a good way to build cohesion....
Crowing about I'm better than the next guy isn't doing much for me either.... but that's just me......


----------



## GAP (13 Sep 2006)

Of 26 months incountry, probably only 6-8 were actually outside the wire because of my MOS. I had to finangle situations to get outside the wire, and sometimes it worked, most times it didn't.  That all aside, my point is...I got my $60.00 combat pay whether I was in or outside the wire. It made no difference. Inside, we faced daily rocket/mortar attacks, plus ground probes, outside...well, you know. It should not distinguish the two by pay differentials. 

my 1 cent...I need the other


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> The whole idea of having a TF deployed to Afghanistan is to put forward a complete team, working as one to take care of No 1 and get the job done.  That would suggest that we/they are all equals.
> Mucking around with pay & allowances isn't a good way to build cohesion....
> Crowing about I'm better than the next guy isn't doing much for me either.... but that's just me......



Absolutely. There are not two sides, two forces, two of anything. It's one team. Everyone has a signifigant part of the show to play. No group or man is an island, or more important than the rest. Everyone is green (or tan, I guess). Overblown sense of elitism will destroy an organisation faster than almost anyting else. Everyone has a specific job, you should just bask in the self knowing, quiet pride that you are doing the best you can, lest someone accuse you of having no morals and only doing the job for the money, not because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

CHIMO!


----------



## Gunner (13 Sep 2006)

Geo and Recceguy, well said.


----------



## boondocksaint (13 Sep 2006)

i do deep down agree with what is being said here in the last few posts, the equal treatment thingy goes both ways though is i guess partially the point im trying to make, not a slander/slight to those who didnt leave the wire

i'll leave well enough alone


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Didn't leave the wire cause their work, their skill set is needed inside - not outside.
Ain't their fault - but their contribution, such as it is, is 100% welcome.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Sep 2006)

I've been outside the wire on a number of occasions now, and its a freaky experience. One feeling I will never EVER forget, thats for sure. As for the Aussie version of the US ICB, we get ours after 90 days of being here.

Been thru a HE 122mm Katyusha rocket experience recently. All landing too close for my liking.


Meanwhile, 69 and a wakie til Santorini!

Wes


----------



## silentbutdeadly (14 Sep 2006)

OK we are not cutting down people or calling them less soldiers because they don't leave the wire. We had a very good clerk in our BG and yes her job is for her to stay in camp the whole tour. I can accept that, to tell you the truth she was the one fighting for the extra pay for guys outside the wire, but there should be something Little more for the guys that risk there lives for 30+ days out in Taliban land. Yes we are all one team and we should be, but doesn't turn out that way due to the different jobs we have over there. All i am saying is that when you go out and risk your life outside the wire on a regular basis you should be given something more, something you can maybe wear on your chest. The Americans do it and when the people you don't have these Badges see them they respect them. Seems here we will cut them down for being cocky infantry types and its typical in our army.


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Uhh... Brits don't have nothing like that, do they?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (14 Sep 2006)

The British get a rosette on there Iraq and Afghan medals to indicate they were in a fight. The Aussies have one also. Its a bayonet surrounded by a wreath.


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Hmmm.... Rosette sounds fine to me.
any idea on the prerequisites to receive either one?
time to google... 


> Australia.....
> The Infantry Combat Badge (ICB) is now proudly worn above Medals or Medal Ribbons by members of the Infantry Corps who have served in an infantry unit for at least 90 days in operation.
> 
> The Infantry Combat Badge or ICB, may only be awarded to a serving member of the Australian Army who has given, either continuous or aggregate, 90 days satisfactory service as an infantryman in operations.
> ...


AND.... when you create exclusive clubs..... you either get gate crashers OR ..... other exclusive clubs.....
Now there's The Engineer Combat Badge (ECB) Australian designed and manufactured. 
Copyrighted in 1997 and worn by over 700 Sappers (all ranks)  BUT the ECB is still not official.


----------



## boondocksaint (14 Sep 2006)

to further the whole team thing, our team outside the wire consisted of all cbt arms as well as several support trades,

in the tic on aug 3rd mechanics were recovering 2 ied'd vehicles under contact while we fought within close proximity, as did medics and some other trades-they were cool calm and proffessional

im sure they would like the recognition that not only did they do their job, they did it under fire, in combat and did it well-

when we talk about the outside the wire stuff, we mean everyone who was with us constantly being part of the family we all became- we ( infantry ) just tend to rant louder


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Yup.... aussie infantry do as well (see above post).... where they've excluded all others.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (14 Sep 2006)

> The British get a rosette on there Iraq and Afghan medals to indicate they were in a fight.



This is not the case.  Rosettes in the British Army work the same as they do in ours - they indicate service in an operational theatre, not participation in "combat".  In our case, for instance, one wears a rosette on the SWASM medal to indicate service in the CENTCOM AOR and award of the "Afghanistan" bar.  It is possible to receive the SWASM without a rosette/bar for service in, say, Tampa.

British Army criteria for Iraq (Op TELIC) are here:  http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceFor/Veterans/Medals/Iraq.htm



> The Iraq Medal was awarded for 30 days continuous service on Op Telic in specified qualifying areas of the Middle East between specified dates during the build up to and the conflict in 2003.
> 
> The Iraq Medal is now awarded for 30 days continuous service on Op Telic in Iraq. Air crew are awarded the Medal for 10 sorties into Iraq.
> 
> ...



Here are the criteria for Afghanistan:  http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceFor/Veterans/Medals/OsmAfghanistan.htm

Sounds a lot like what we do, does it not?  As for the Aussies, it appears that they award their ICB for mere _service_ as an infantryman on an operation, not for time spent in contact.

Edit:  as I suspected - from the Royal Australian Infantry Corps page



> Therefore an eligible ICB recipient does not need to have personally engage in combat but does need to have been part of an infantry unit deployed on warlike operations.



It appears that making coffee in the Bn HQ CP qualifies one for the Australian award as much as actually engaging the enemy.  Goes right back to why I tend to oppose these types of "awards"...

TR


----------



## boondocksaint (14 Sep 2006)

there is a fairly heavy 'anti combat medal' feeling in this thread, not sure where it stems from, 

as for the exclusivity that would be created, heaven forbid someone in our military be recognized for doing something more then someone else did, what are folks going to do when the other medals are ratifed and handed out to the troops who fought?

ie: medals of varying types denoting bravery etc under fire- more then a few guys have been nominated for medals due to their actions during combat

or is that too exclusive? i mean if we're not going to recognize the combat with a medal, why bother recognizing some amazing things done in combat with a medal


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

Not a question of being anti anything..................
Have had my licks in as an infantryman and saw the light 
Given the TF structure we've adopted where Tankers, Sappers, Gunners are shoulder to shoulder with the infantrymen, what's the specific meaning of an Infantry combat badge?


----------



## Blunt Object (14 Sep 2006)

Can someone PM me the pay scale (1,2,3 and 4) for a Pte in the reserves please.  For some reason I can't access any of the links provided from my computer or my friends.

     Cheers


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

lazy bugger.........

here..........http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/payandbenefits_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## Blunt Object (14 Sep 2006)

Thanks but i still cant get to it.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (14 Sep 2006)

Thats what the Combat Action Badge is for, everyone other then Infantry.


----------



## Gunner (15 Sep 2006)

> Given the TF structure we've adopted where Tankers, Sappers, Gunners are shoulder to shoulder with the infantrymen, what's the specific meaning of an Infantry combat badge?



Synergy - sum of the whole is much greater than the sum of the parts.  The point being that battles are won by the team, not the individual. 

I've been in long enough to know what you wear on your chest gives you about 5 seconds of credibility.  As soon as you open your mouth, you either maintain it or you lose it completely.  Some of the hardest working people that I have met in the military only have a CD, some of the most useless are working on their 3rd row of ribbons (+). My 2 cents states that those who have proven themselves don't need a piece of plastic/medal to publicize it.


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Yup.... aussie infantry do as well (see above post).... where they've excluded all others.



Its only been the past year or so that the ICB went totally Infantry. The Army now has the ACB for all other Corps. The ACB is what we will get after 90 days of being here in Iraq. I am here with a bunch of paratroopers (no OPSEC here public media knowledge) who will get the ICB. The badges are similar in appearance.

Some can google the ACB, as I don't have the time.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## silentbutdeadly (18 Sep 2006)

Gunner i agree with part of your statement. You don't need medals on your chest to prove what you did or have done, but it would be nice and would help this army get back to the glory it once had by putting pride back into the combat units. Then the vets that fought so brave in WW1, WW2 and Korea should not wear there medals? of course not, then why are we debating this? because over the yrs in this military we have had this my trade, unit, coy, and platoon bullsh*t. If you do something special in combat or in combat everyone no matter what trade is attached to an infantry unit should given a badge they should be proud of. I dunno, i think it just goes with why we don''t wear jump wings and why the warrior badge failed.


----------



## Gunner (18 Sep 2006)

SBD,

I think the problems we have in cbt arms units are not going to be solved by issuing badges (eg Commander in Chief Commendation). Vets (all of us) should wear our medals and be very proud of our service.  To truly understand what the medals mean, you really need to talk with the WW2, Korea, Bosnia, Croatia, Afghanistan vet and hear what they have to say.  

I hate to say this, but I would prefer not taking an American approach where you get medals for just doing your job.  When I hear someone has returned from overseas with a "bronze star", my first reaction is "big deal, everyone gets one if they serve with the Americans".  

PS - we still wear jump wings don't we?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (18 Sep 2006)

Sorry i meant jump wings on Cbts, but yeah i see your point.


----------



## boondocksaint (18 Sep 2006)

I guess im in the minority that feels emulating the Americans isnt a terribly bad thing to do, especially when it comes to running a military- they dont just 'hand out' medals on a whim, although you are correct that alot of Canadians who've recieved the bronze star either put in for it themselves or got it for a desk job ( and this is still going on )

Even in our military their is a very strong 'break glass in case of exercise' mentality among soldiers, and team this and team that, the team didnt get me outta the big ass tent over there in 7 months while the team all had hard shacks with AC (mild flashback)

while i agree the whole effort can only be brought about by the contribution of everyone over there, there is a very good reason why armies dating back to Alexander have rewarded combat troops with commendations/medals/rewards etc- and its quite simple:

cuz they are combat troops- after about our 8 or 9th Tic our Pl was feeling pretty good about ourselves, we had kicked some serious booty, against some serious odds, we were all still safe, and getting very good at knowing what to do-feeling cocky- then we were in a leaguer with some 10th MTN dudes-all business- totally confidant,effecient,calm and proffesional- i asked one PL SGT who was 24 ( yes 24) and had been to Iraq twice and Afgan twice how many Tic's he'd been in- he stopped counting after 100....

we knew then that these dudes and others like them were the 'NHL' of soldiering- we all felt like PeeWee level players at that moment. but these guys all knew about the fighting we'd done from some other Americans and were so happy to have another nation fighting with them they asked for our uniform flags or whatever we could give them cause they were proud to have us fight beside them, gave us pats on the back, traded stuff and stories, more then anyone on our team

when people talk about teams- that to me is a team-


----------



## silentbutdeadly (25 Sep 2006)

On the Bronze Star, seems like the only ones who get those are senior officers and NCO that really don't deserve it, i am sure the guys from 3VP have some stories and i am sure we will have some also when ours are handed out.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (25 Sep 2006)

> I guess im in the minority that feels emulating the Americans isnt a terribly bad thing to do, especially when it comes to running a military- they dont just 'hand out' medals on a whim, although you are correct that alot of Canadians who've recieved the bronze star either put in for it themselves or got it for a desk job ( and this is still going on )



I would argue that they do - and that they're _much_ more liberal with medals than we are.  A US friend of mine received a Meritorious Service Medal.  The citation read (I'm not kidding):  "XXXX is a transportation superstar".  That's it...  :

The Bronze Star...  I've posted on this before.  It is important for all to realize that the US has _two types_ of Bronze Stars - with "V" (denoting valour) and without (for "meritorious service"). Aside from the stars awarded to the 3 VP snipers on APOLLO, all (IIRC) CF Bronze Stars have been "for meritorious service".  It's for doing a good job - often on the staff - in a theatre of operations and nothing more.

Here are the criteria:



> A. Authorized by Executive Order 9519, (Bronze Star Medal), Feb. 4, 1944, superseded by Executive Order 11046.
> 
> B. Awarded to any person who, while serving in any capacity with the Armed Forces of the United States, distinguishes himself after 6 December 1941, by heroic or *meritorious achievement or service*, not involving participation in aerial flight, under any of the following circumstances:
> 
> ...



The US lately has interpreted these criteria quite liberally and there was some controversy after Kosovo on the issue of the Bronze Star to various personnel.



> On the Bronze Star, seems like the only ones who get those are senior officers and NCO that really don't deserve it, i am sure the guys from 3VP have some stories and i am sure we will have some also when ours are handed out.



You do realize, I hope, that Canada has nothing - zero - to do with who gets these medals and who doesn't.  It is entirely an American decision without input from the Canadian chain of command.  If you're going to rant on a subject, at least do it from an educated perspective.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2006)

There is a study underway why the Army hasnt authorized more combat decorations primarily Distinguished Service Crosses and Medals of Honor. So far the Marines have awarded more DSC's than the Army.

On the flip side we are very liberal in awarding medals for achievement. Not to mention badges. In Iraq only the infantry get the covted Combat Infantry Badge. Because we had so many non-infantry troops performing infantry functions beyond the wire that the Combat Action Medal was born. The Marines have a good approach the Combat Action Ribbon. I have seen some soldiers with 8 commendation medals or achievement medals. Its a bit harder to accumulate so many Meritorius Service Medals/Defense MSM. The Legion of Merit is awarded usually to Colonels but I have seen a  few LTC's get one. Of course we have a plethora of service medals and campign medals. Its a bit hard to keep up anymore. ;D


----------



## boondocksaint (25 Sep 2006)

The debate on medals could and Im sure will, go back and forth, for every story of an American 'medal of superduperness' there is a Canadian one as well I assure you, spreadsheets, the 125, etc, perhaps we dont pin them all on everyone's chest like the Americans, we use a plethora of coins,  so i suppose this can give us some sense of superiority, though Im not sure why, maybe it's the 'less is more' adage

Or 'be satisfied with a job well done' saying we are so fond of spurting, we couldn't even dig an 'atta boy' out of most of our commanders over there,( though they did like to remind us to shave) so I've little doubt as to the status of any idea of medals being given to the lads/ladies who were up front

For every wrong situation a medal is given out ( teddies example works ) there are generally several good ones that are also recognized, perhaps the Americans dont give out too many medals, just the right amount

my 'uneducated' opinion


----------



## razorguns (29 Sep 2006)

Shouldnt' it be based upon where you live?

Here in the US (i'm us army) you get paid based upon your rank, dependents and your home city.

18 y/o's from the ghetto may make a crapload of money.  Family men living in NYC with 3 kids and a mortgage may barely make ends meet.

r


----------

